

Micro Python: Python for Microcontrollers - mech4bg
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/214379695/micro-python-python-for-microcontrollers

======
dorfsmay
This is looks really interesting, I have backed for two, I really to see it
out.

fwit, the designer is fairly active on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/user/dpgeorge](http://www.reddit.com/user/dpgeorge)

~~~
carbon12
Thanks for your pledge! Looks like it'll be successfully funded. Can't wait to
send you your board!

------
matmann2001
Insta-backed!

